# I thought I'd share this youtube video.



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm a brit, Watched this live 

Amazing how there performances are so emotional!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know a manly way to say it, but that was beautiful... I have to show my girls this, I think they will appreciate the art, that they practice, more

LGD


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I know what you mean.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the song and shadow imagery went perfect.


----------

